# Filtration advice??? ):



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok! I have a 35 gallon tank that needs AWESOME filtration so here goes!

What is the difference between BIO-Wheel Power Filters and a regular old filter?

Which would be better to have?

I am already getting a power head filter too.


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

If I am going to have a powerhead with my aqua clear filter then does it have to be for a 55 gallon or can it be for a 30 gallon??

For my 35 gallon tank of course


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

I wasn't sure if I should get the sponge one or not? I'm trying to buy it today, my budget is kinda low..


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Under Gravel Filter plate?? I am using sand for my tank.. sorry if I sound noobish but I get lost easily!

I actually found some really nice deals online with free shipping if you spend $50.. so that's my budget


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i take over filtering to the max i run a 30 anda 50 Aqua clear on my 29 plus my skimmer rated for 100gal (crappy skimmer though)


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

**i/a* with the Aqua-clear advice, i have used them forever, because im a cheap skate and hate to buy filter pads, so i just wash and squeeze, and im back in business. The foam is a great filter media, (I run 2 blocks in each filter) Opinions are like Noses, everybody has one, and no offense anywhere, but i havent used a UGF in lots of years dont care for them. I also agree with the over-filtration theory, i dont believe you can over filter, so pick one rated for bigger tanks than you have.*


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

I better sit on this over night to think about what I'm going to do..! @[email protected]


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

Mermaid said:


> I better sit on this over night to think about what I'm going to do..! @[email protected]


* That is also a good plan. Always ask for opinions from sources you feel good about, then soak awhile with a good book, candles and peach bubbles, and make a decision that seems good for you.*


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i want to buy a 55 gallon soon as soon as i get a job...(i am 15, my b-day is in 2 months) and i want to make sure i get the best filter on the market...


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Might as well ask another silly question! I read that my Buffalo Head Cichlids like the temperature to be around 80-85F ish? So with my 35 gallon tank would a heater with 50 watts be enough to bring the temp up to around 80 if it's already 76/77F?


----------



## Dirty_Pond (Apr 26, 2009)

I guess i'll throw in my two cents here also instead of starting a new thread on same topic. I have been researching filters also and the most consensus i found was on canister filters for the best results. And of that most people preferred Rena Filstar. I have my heart set at filstar xp4 but its rather expensive and i am perpetually short on money. So for the time being i think i'll go with 2 Aqua-Tech power filters for my 65g planted tank. They seem to have good reputation. Any suggestions.

P.S. I don't want to start a canister vs HOB war here and neither the Fluval vs Filstar.


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

I think I saw some pretty good sales on canisters circulating.. kind of wish I had saved it now :\


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

like what jim said, always overfilter. if its a 35g, then get a 55g filter or so.

Im a personal fan of the penguin bio-wheel series. theyre simple to use, easy to maintain, and the bio-wheel is said to eliminate ammonia on contact. the bio-wheel also creates a nice place for the BB to form in.

Not too many people use undergravel fiters today. theyre messy, and you have to take them out every month or so to clean them. Also, if any debris can clog up the filter and cause a whole mess of problems. Go for either the penguin bio-wheels or the emperor series, and you will be more than happy.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I love the bio-wheel filters but also like the EHEIM Liberty HOB filter as it has a reputation for taking a lickin' and keeping on tickin' and it certainly has met that at my house. My bigger tank has a canister and I love it and think the quality of clean that a canister provides cannot be beat. My water has never been so clear and clean but the maintenance when you do it on a canister is much more complicated. (worth the trouble in my opinion) If this is a tank that you want filtered really in a special way, I would still say that it would be worth getting a canister and yes, overfilter to the best of your ability. I would go with a filter that specifies that it is self priming though as if you get any other type they can be a real pain.

I love my Marineland C Class canister and it is so easy to start and comes with a startup DVD that shows you how to do everything but unfortunately it is not an inexpensive filter (not one you will find for your $50.00 as most canisters for that tank will not be)


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

UGF/RUGF Whatever... I call em in tank crud collectors, but hey whatever floats that boat. But your correction is really appreciated.


----------



## mconigs78 (Jul 31, 2009)

I personally prefer the aqua-clear. I just recently switched them for from the bio wheel. I like the fact you do not have to buy the filter packs like with the bio wheel. When I clean it i just slow rinse the foam and thats all. Another tip is i bought it from petsmart. I do not know if they still do this or not but I printed out the price from online and they match it. Since online you pay for shipping the price of the items are alot less than in store. I got the aqua-clear 110 i think for $39. I am using on a 29g tank also so I like to overfilter also


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

[QUOTE (I run 2 blocks in each filter) ][/QUOTE]

Jim you have been peaking at my tanks filters again huh?

Gotta love those Aqua-Clear filters. I use them in most of my smaller SW tanks and in my opinion they are hard to beat unless your going to use a sump. They are about as bullet proof of a HOB filter as there is on the market. I have one thats still going strong after 7 years on a SW tank, thats a pretty harsh enviroment, and its still pulling Yeoman duty. No pads to buy for replacement...that makes them cheap to keep running. Just buy a media bag and fill it with Carbon or the resin of your choice and be done with it. It doesnt get cheaper than that. Its also hard to find that kinda flexibility in a HOB filter. I like the fact too that the flow can be adjusted to a degree on them as well. If it should break, replacement parts are easily available, more so than I have seen on other filter units.

The biggest problems I have with the Bio-Wheels...is Nitrates. Maybe this isnt as critical in FW as it is in SW. In my experience while it did a great job oxygenating the water, minimizing ammonia and Nitrites it cause the same issue with Nitrates as Bio-Balls in a wet dry filter unit did for me.

I have to agree with the over filtration preference. This is a wise and prudent concept. Almost all my tanks have a filter rated for a tank size or so larger. There is no penalty for over filtrating your water in your tank until you get extreme about it.

But thats just my opinion and probably different than many here. Its your tank, get the brand or style you feel is best thats rated large enough to meet the needs of your tank and it should work fine.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

mconigs78 said:


> I personally prefer the aqua-clear. I just recently switched them for from the bio wheel. I like the fact you do not have to buy the filter packs like with the bio wheel. When I clean it i just slow rinse the foam and thats all. Another tip is i bought it from petsmart. I do not know if they still do this or not but I printed out the price from online and they match it. Since online you pay for shipping the price of the items are alot less than in store. I got the aqua-clear 110 i think for $39. I am using on a 29g tank also so I like to overfilter also


how did you get a 110 for $39!?!?!?!


----------



## mconigs78 (Jul 31, 2009)

It was onsale online with petsmart. I found out that if you print out your shopping cart online and take it into the store they will price match there own website. It was an awesome deal I got it about 2 years ago.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

If I stumbbled into a deal like that I think I would have bought 2 or 3 of them just becuase, just in case I need them one day, LOL. I will have to remember that little trick and try it sometime. Thats one steal of a deal!!! If nothing else I could have modded them into mini HOB refugiums for my SW nanos!


----------



## mconigs78 (Jul 31, 2009)

Now I should have bought two. I am setting my 30gl long up again its been two years since ive had it set up. What would be the best placement of the filter? center? side? I am getting a marineland stealth heater off of ebay. Alot cheaper there than they are in the stores. I figured if i put the filter in the center and lay the heater towards the bottom horizontally and have the filter suck up the heat waves.


----------



## mconigs78 (Jul 31, 2009)

they sell the aqua clear filters at my petsmart and online through petsmart. maybe just regionally.


----------



## mconigs78 (Jul 31, 2009)

yea thats what I was going to say. i wish walmart sold aqua clear accessories.


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Looking into going to a nice sale tomorrow, maybe I'll find a good price on Aqua Clear then?  Wish me luck!


----------

